# Teacher here with a handgun/CCW Question



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

Hello everyone, I was looking for some handgun advice and whether or not to pursue a concealed carry. The recent event in CT, not to mention events in the past, have me seriously considering purchasing a handgun and getting a concealed carry permit. 

Little background: I am an avid hunter and have years of experience with shotguns and rifles, however no experience whatsoever with handguns. I am a high school teacher and been in the classroom 16 years. If ever asked, I would be more than willing to have a weapon at school. Not that my school is anywhere near adopting this policy, when and if it *DID* come up I want to be prepared. The school issue is not the number one reason I am contemplating this, to be honest, I have been considering this for awhile, the school issue is giving me more thought on the topic. I hunt (primarily archery) and fish alone a lot. The CCW would give me peace of mind when afield and afloat in the kayak. I have come across groups of individuals (primarily in the summer when floating the rivers) and I have always thought I was unprepared if someone intended to inflict harm.

What type of handgun is best for someone like me? I know it would be a personal preference thing, but what kind of handgun is a good "starting point?" What is my first step if I decide to pursue this? Am I just being paranoid?  

Any thoughts?


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

fshnteachr said:


> Hello everyone, I was looking for some handgun advice and whether or not to pursue a concealed carry. The recent event in CT, not to mention events in the past, have me seriously considering purchasing a handgun and getting a concealed carry permit.
> 
> Little background: I am an avid hunter and have years of experience with shotguns and rifles, however no experience whatsoever with handguns. I am a high school teacher and been in the classroom 16 years. If ever asked, I would be more than willing to have a weapon at school. Not that my school is anywhere near adopting this policy, when and if it *DID* come up I want to be prepared. The school issue is not the number one reason I am contemplating this, to be honest, I have been considering this for awhile, the school issue is giving me more thought on the topic. I hunt (primarily archery) and fish alone a lot. The CCW would give me peace of mind when afield and afloat in the kayak. I have come across groups of individuals (primarily in the summer when floating the rivers) and I have always thought I was unprepared if someone intended to inflict harm.
> 
> ...


My best advice is to find a gun store with a range that rents handgun and offers classes to novice shooters. After the basic class you will be better prepared to answer your own questions. Renting and shooting several different types and models will help you decide what works best for you.
As far as being paranoid,... Being able to defend/protect yourself, family and friends is not paranoia.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I got my ccw permit just for the reasons you mentioned. Big V has good advice about the guns. Personally though, I have 2. I carry small .380 auto (Ruger LCP) in summer (its easy to conceal) in shorts and t-shirt. Other time, I may carry a 9mm. 
I think having the permit gives you options weather you choose to carry or not.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Yes get that license...

I love Glocks, my Glock23 is a proven weapon. I have put it thru the ringer and it always goes bang when the trigger is pulled. It's a poly frame semi-auto, lightweight, very easy to field strip and very few parts. Glocks are the easiest pistol I've ever worked on. There's literally 1000's of aftermarket replacement parts. All of my Glock get 2 mods right off the bat. Steel tritium sights because I hate the plastic factory ones and an extended slide release lever. I also love the fact that there is no external safety to mess with (other than the trigger safety) Ok that's my sales pitch and with all that being said, I have been eyeing a sweet little sig P239 at my local shop that might just be my Christmas gift to ME .. however your best bet is go to a range and shoot several. 

Oh, One other thing to remember about Glock (mainly older ones) when shooting them you need to be conscious of your grip/aim. With smaller handed shooters they have a tendency to hit high because of the "hump" on the back side of the grip. The newer ones come with different backstraps so the shooter can adjust the size of the grip to better fit their hand. Good luck with your search.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

BigV said:


> My best advice is to find a gun store with a range that rents handgun and offers classes to novice shooters. After the basic class you will be better prepared to answer your own questions. Renting and shooting several different types and models will help you decide what works best for you.
> As far as being paranoid,... Being able to defend/protect yourself, family and friends is not paranoia.


This is the advice I give most people too. What works for me may not work for you etc. Rent guns at a range and try as many as you want to spend money on or go with a friend who has a large selection of practical guns and try those.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

for you.... I would get a revolver something in the airweight line....stainless for your kayaking around the water....they make variations by different manufacturers....just a thought..... revolvers are simple to use and function ....but is all personal preference 
a friend is having a class on January 5th in Laurelville Ohio ...8am to 8:30 pm.....75.00.....as of right now still has openings 

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=323425781

as ezbite said.....my woods carry gun is a glock....but my boat gun is my stainless sig 230sl that also is my car gun too
a ruger gp100 in stainless might be good too....that is 357...but can shoot 38 also

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=323132119


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

BigV said:


> My best advice is to find a gun store with a range that rents handgun and offers classes to novice shooters. After the basic class you will be better prepared to answer your own questions. Renting and shooting several different types and models will help you decide what works best for you.
> As far as being paranoid,... Being able to defend/protect yourself, family and friends is not paranoia.


I agree with BigV all the way!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

nothing paranoid about wanting to be safe in this day and age. my favorite hand gun is the little berretta 380 auto. it is small enough to conseal and the one i have holds enough rounds to keep shooting untill the threat is over. it has the staggerd magazine that holds plenty of amo. this also make the handle alittle wider than most 380,s giving the shooter a better grip.

i,ve owned it for several years now and never had that first jam or any type of problem. it is easy to brake down and clean.
sherman


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

fshnteachr said:


> I hunt (primarily archery) and fish alone a lot. The CCW would give me peace of mind when afield and afloat in the kayak. I have come across groups of individuals (primarily in the summer when floating the rivers) and I have always thought I was unprepared if someone intended to inflict harm.
> 
> What type of handgun is best for someone like me? I know it would be a personal preference thing, but what kind of handgun is a good "starting point?" What is my first step if I decide to pursue this? Am I just being paranoid?
> 
> Any thoughts?


I am a criminal investigator and where I work we do not have any type of protection issued to us. My boss was caught in a crossfire between gangs while out doing what I do everyday and my employer did nothing about it. My wife also works there and that situation was the last straw for her. We went and got our CCW's a week or so later.

I am in the same boat as you when I am out hunting and fishing. Alone. I now have my CCW and carry when I want to. My wife has told me that while she didn't understand at first she feels a lot better when I am out at night fishing alone. I don't ever put myself in situation where I might need my gun, but honestly I know that trouble finds us even when we weren't looking anyway.

Aside from your being a teacher, and thank you for choosing that career, I think you've made up your mind already. You have a reason to carry, the right to carry, and if the SHIF someone will be gteatfull you were carrying. Taking steps to protect yourself is never paranoid, it's prudent. Not doing so is foolish in today's society.

Start with finding a reliable source of information regarding CCW classes and research them. Get references and check them out too! Do not take a class where you have to shoot their .22 revolver to qualify, find one that let's you use a variety of guns, or at least wil let you use your own if you have one.

Complete the class and get liscensed. Then continue shooting at the range. A liscence is not the end goal, it just allows you to carry. You HAVE to keep seeking out practice and skills building in order to ensure you responsible ownership and carrying of a firearm. (Especially if your school should allow you or ask you to!)

Handguns are all personal preference. Boy a good way to start is to go to the range and rent a few different claibers. See what is most comfortable for you. Remember you don't need to shoot more than 30ft if it's a personal defense gun anyway, don't let ego get in the way either. 

PM me and I can provide my own thoughts on choosing a weapon.

I hunt, fish, and now carry concealed much of the time. I know how to shoot my guns. Should the SHIF I hope that my practice at the range and skill building will be enought to see me and anyone else through a dangerous encounter.... but no one really knows if they'll react properly until it's time. I must trust my training and instincts to carry me through.

Hope this helped.

A

My wife says I have a fishing habbit....


----------



## Lucky Touch Charters (Jun 19, 2011)

In the meantime arm yourself with a can of wasp and hornet killer. It has the same effect as mace or pepper spray without the label. Also it shoots 25 feet in a heavy stream. When hit in the eyes it will immediately blind them. If not washed out quickly it cause permanent blindness. No one can tell you not to have it in your class room.


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

All these points are great I would add to wait and buy your carry gun after you take your ccw class you may learn something about each type of gun there and also as said before you may get to shoot some different guns there and then you can rent that gun if you think thats the gun for you. I do a agree if floating I would go with a revolver but that is your choice as we all have example many guys say the LC9 has a safety and long trigger pull and don't like it. 
I on the other hand practice dry draws flipping the safety down with my thumb as the gun comes up into the ready position, also on live fires I would not want to be on the business side of this little gun as seven rounds can be fired in no time on target at 15 feet. 

Good Luck and unlike most freaked out about teachers having guns at school
I have to remind them that there are two cops on duty at every highschool sports game and they feel safe about that !


----------

